# Mizuno JPX 825 Pro



## Karl102 (Nov 10, 2012)

Well after 3 rounds and numerous range sessions, I have to say I love these!

I was custom fit and they are 3 deg upright and 3/4 inch longer. I previously had Ping G15 irons that were green dot 2.25 deg upright and half an inch longer, so not a great deal of difference. In terms of yardage, there is nothing in it. I thought the slightly stronger lots in the pings would mean the jpx 825's would cost me about 5-10 yards per club. This certainly is not the case. They sit more open than than my previous clubs, but still pretty square. They look phenomenal behind the ball. The thinner top line and the black and Crome back look amazing! The grain flow forged feel is one of the best I have ever hit! This was the main reason I chose these over the i20's (there was not much in it).  The stock shafts options are very good as weel. The DG S 300 and Project X come as standard! they launch the ball a little lower than the striff TFC Ping Shaft. The jpx 825's also offers some help with off center hits. They are very forgiving given the forged club head. I am very happy with my purchase. As a 17 handicapper moving on with my game these sit perfectly for me between the game improvement club and the better player iron.  These are a must try for anybody looking for classic looks, a forged feel with a little bit of help.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 11, 2012)

Glad you're enjoying them Karl,If I was looking for a new set they'd be definately top of the list, they're a great looking iron.
Hope they serve you well fella.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 11, 2012)

Good to hear Karl. They looked lovely in the bag at Caldy. Are you still sticking those Mizzy head covers on them???


----------



## DelB (Nov 11, 2012)

Had a little 'wiggle' with these clubs in AG the other day and they are, indeed, things of exquisite beauty! A much more compact head and thinner topline than my MX200's, but I reckon I may just treat myself to a set come the Spring. :clap:


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 11, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Good to hear Karl. They looked lovely in the bag at Caldy. Are you still sticking those Mizzy head covers on them???
		
Click to expand...

haha! i have them, but in fear of ridicule i have not used them yet!!!  I did hit them better yesterday than i did at Caldy though...


----------



## m1975 (Nov 20, 2012)

karl - any reason you went for the 825 "pro" as opposed to standard 825's ?


----------



## bigslice (Nov 20, 2012)

m1975 said:



			karl - any reason you went for the 825 "pro" as opposed to standard 825's ?
		
Click to expand...

probably for the grain flow forged, nice


----------



## DelB (Nov 20, 2012)

m1975 said:



			karl - any reason you went for the 825 "pro" as opposed to standard 825's ?
		
Click to expand...

I'd say because his handicap was considered low enough to use them.........  :whoo:


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 21, 2012)

I had a fitting for 825 pro last weekend but hit the ball so bad the fitter sent me home with a book to read. I am sure I shall get some but maybe later in the year now.


----------

